# Ft. Pickens Clean-up! (update)



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well...i guess I need to send this over to the new forum!

So far everything is looking good for the Ft. Pickens clean up!

MBT will have a raffle for a 48" AB Biller...

MBT, Dive Pro, Bay Breeze seem to all be saying they'll give discounts for rentals, and air fills. FOR PARTICIPANTS!

Dalton and Michele have both helped out TREMENDOUSLY!!! And MANY others have offered help in anyway they can! 

I have a list of 22 people started (from just the forum) and will be getting in touch with yall as the time gets a little closer to see if you'll be able to attend and if you have anyway you'd like to help!

THANKS AGAIN TO ALL FOR HELPING AND PARTICIPATING!!!!!!!:clap

Here's the info!

Where: Ft Pickens (meeting up at the west most parking lot, bay side of Pcola Bch...if you don't have your own boat to get out there)

When: October 27, boats will be leaving around 9:30 (for the first trip!) (if you are able to bring a boat, and don't mind people riding along, it would be GREAT! Just let me know if you can help out transporting people!)



Food, water, and sodas are in the works to be provided!!!



THANKS AGAIN ALL!!!!

Looking foward to it!

Michael


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Cant wait to meet some more bubble junkies!


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

been a long time since i dove Pickens. can't wait!

Wendell


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

What time is the actual cleanup.... I might be able to get off work early enough.

Chris


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yo, H2O...last I heard it was the 27th at 9:30 am. ButI imagine it will be an all day affair, so come when you get off work. Sure they'll be plenty to do:hotsun See ya there! PM "sailor" for further...


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, Its scheduled for 9:30, but like said...it's going to be an all day event probably!!! If the work gets done, and people just want to hang out, thats fine with me too!! If you have a boat your more than welcome to come at any time!! But if you don't have a boat, we'll be transporting people from the parking lot (before the Ft. Pickens gate) to the jetties...I can't guarentee that there will be a boat waiting there all day though incase people end up coming throughout the day. If you don't have a boat, but has a buddy that would like to join who does they are more than welcome! Anyone can show up!!!!!!!!

Michael


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info...I will try my hardest to get off early. I will check back with a few more questions. Thanks.....


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah man...any questions just shoot em this way! I'll do what I can to answer them!

Its 20 days from today, so coming up soon i'll be calling everyone to give them an update!!

I was at the "Dollar General" the other day to see if they had mesh bags. They have some laundry mesh bags for $2 a piece...If anyone knows where I might be able to pick up some cheaper mesh bags (for underwater trash collection) let me know! I'll probably pick up 10 or so from the Dollar store if no one has any other suggestions. Hopefully some people will already have a mesh bag they don't mind using, but i'll get some just incase!

Thanks again.

Park Service permit application was sent in last week, they waived the fee, but still can't really help out in any way (trash disposal...). DKdiver and I have trailers to haul trash out though, so we'll be fine!


----------



## cobia444 (Oct 7, 2007)

So how many vehicles are they going to let you drive in ?</DIV>


----------



## Big R (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm interested. Is there an offical sign-up, or just show-up. I have a small boat (20' CC), so that might help.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

NO VEHICLES will be allowed to drive into the park. We have a few boats set up to haul people and gear back and forth!

There are sign-up sheets at Bay Breeze, Dive Pro, MBT, and Scuba Shack! I'll add you to the list that I have from forum members, just send me a PM with your name and phone number!!!!

Getting closer and closer every day!!!

_______________

THis isn't concerning the clean up, but...I need EVERYONE's prayers!! All my relatives live in MI and I have a bunch of friends up there too! One of my friends, who i've known for years and has become a BEST long distance friend was involved in a plane crash last week. He has had his pilot license for a few years now, and logged over 150 hrs in the air. He was a student out of a flight school in GA where he was getting his commercial license for crop dusting. 

He was flying solo from GA to Eubanks, AL a 85 mile trip (which he's done 7-8 times) and his plane disappeared from radar. He never made contact with Eubanks flight control...and a search was started thursday for the plane. I just got a call from an old girlfriend up there who told me they have found the plane and his body a few hours ago. I used to fly when I was younger and Kyle (the pilot) and I would always talk about dreaming to fly when we were like 12. After that call about the plane being found that was the first thing that popped into my head...our dreams!! He was the kind of guy who had more than 9 lives. My last guess was that he was actually still with the plane...more like he was sitting in the woods drinking a beer and smoking a cigar saying "damn, that was fun!"

I ask for prayers from everyone for the family and friends of Kyle Boss! A great 22 y/o with big dreams and a life of all fun!!

Thanks to all!!

You'll be missed Kyle, we'll fly together onthe clouds in the future!


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Sailor, did i give you my name and number to put on the list? if not here it is.

Wendell Bomar

850-982-2739



Man, sorry to hear about your friend. friends like that only come once. twice if your Damn lucky. prayers go out to you and his family.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep...got you on there!

I want to hear what caused the accident. I talked to my uncle earlier and he said that he heard that it looked like the plane went in nose first!! I've seen a lot of people go...friends and strangers, but its kinda different when they leave the world in odd ways like that! I've seen some news video where his mother-in-law spoke his words "life can be dangerous, but if you don't live it the way youenjoy there is no point in life them." The really sad part about the whole thing is, he's been married almost 1 yr, his 1yranniversery is next week. And he was planning on heading back home tomorrow to see the family and celerbrate....


----------



## cobia444 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dumb question : how are you going to haul out trash in trailers if no vehicles are allowed ?</DIV>


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

I too shall be at the cleanup. Bringin a Cape 19 and can haul folks from Sherman Cove if needed.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cobia444-

We'll haul the trash from the jetty to the parking lot (by boat)where we will have a trailer waiting. It would be great if you wanted to join in on the clean-up. Send me a PM with your name and number and i'll add you to the list!!!

Thanks!

Michael


----------



## cobia444 (Oct 7, 2007)

PM sent ...............


----------



## jstbad (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there and hope to bring two or three friends to help out and enjoy the day, diving and new friends.

Gene


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Michael,

Let me know how many mesh bags we need and I'll order them wholesale. Just give me a few days notice. I can usually get them in about 2-3 days.

I will also need about that much notice as to a total head count (divers and non-divers) so I know how much meat to smoke that Friday. I'll be smoking butts, dry rub ribs and chickens for those who don't do pork. I have a supplier online to provide what I need, just need to tell him how much.

We'll also need to know how many tanks we need to bring for other divers. DK and I plan on diving, but if there is more shuttling needed than diving throughout the day, we will stay topside to ferry folks.

DK had a group diving there yesterday (10/14) and they said there was a lot of trash both above and below, so let's get ready!

I have talked to several non-divers who are planning on coming to help and have passed the whens and wheres on to them. The more, the merrier!


----------



## jstbad (Sep 28, 2007)

How many dives are we looking at doing? And what do we need to do to sign up for the Biller give-away from MBT?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Michael,

I can get a case of 48 mesh bags 19" x 23" for $1.00 a piece. We use them for scalloping, so any leftovers we'd keep for later use.

A case of 250 heavy duty plastic trash bags will run us $.14/bag. Again, any leftover, we'd keep for later use.

The answer to how to get in on the raffle is one trash bag = one ticket. I believe the raffle will be carried out at the end of the day. Last I heard, dkdiver was going to pick up the MBT crew and bring them out to the fort when they are able to come.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dalton is right 'bout all the trash! We ('craasch' and I) came thru Pickens Sunday after the Reef tourney and there is a ton of garbage on and below the water! We were gonna bleed some tanks on flounder before weighing in and doveright at the jetties. I could'a bagged my limit of beer cans off the bottom. All types of trash but a few "habitats"...ie. crab under aluminum trash can lids, etc. :banghead No shortage of work to be done!


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jstbad-

The number of dives is not regulated! You can dive as many as you'd like...as long as your diving safely (to the tables, or whatever you dive off). I know it is mainly shallow, but if i remember right there are a few "habitats" around 50ft. As long as your diving safely i don't care how many dives you do or wether you do a little joy diving too! It isn't just a gathering for work!! I want EVERYONE to have fun too!!

The raffle is sounding like we are going to do it out there...show up, do a little work, collect some trash and your in! (Don't quote me saying that it will happen out there...UWF is doing a dive the day before (or had planned to as of last I heard) and their students are included in the raffle too (last I heard again))

Michele- Thanks for calling me with the info! I guess I didn't realize you posted that! Sorry!

I sent the last of the paperwork in for the Park Permit...its all going great! I'll be giving everyone a call at some point this week to pass on all the info and see if your still able to attend! 

THANKS AGAIN TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hoppingmad


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright everyone...i've made many calls of people on my list! So far pretty much everyone who wanted to join inis still planing on showing up!! My list is up to 35 confirmed! Who knows how many will be showing up that hasn't signed up!!! Its open to anyone though! If I haven't called you yet, i'll be getting to you this weekend, or I don't have your name/number! 

There are a few thing on my list that need to be purchased. If your willing to purchase a few things it would be great. Let me know and I'll tag the items to your name!

*We need: BOTTLED WATER andSODA*

Food, mesh bags andtrash bags are being provided by Dalton (dkdiver)and Michele (rocklobster)Kennedy, *Due South Custom Charters*. PLEASE BE SURE TO THANKTHEMAT THE CLEAN_UP FOR EVERYTHING THEY"VE DONE! *Zaxby's* is providing plates, napkins, forks.*MBT, Dive Pro, and Baybreeze DiveCenter* are providing discounts on gear and tanks And *EVERYONE* is providingtime! Thank you all!

Thanks again! 

Michael Let me know if your able to provide water/soda's!


----------

